# Prepping and re-purposing - can you help me find?



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

This is to find out what kind of interest may exist on this (S&EP) forum concerning practical repurposing. And knowledge about where to find useful info. To me, it seems like learning more about making useful things, from old materials and equipment or components, fits well with a prepper or make-do attitude.

I'm thinking of an economic WTSHTF scenario, not TEOTWAWKI. But something between a deep and lengthy economic recession and an actual economic depression seems pretty likely.

Personally, I've been trying to find sites on the web where people show what they've been able to make from old stuff. Web sites (like Youtube, etc) can be great sources for learning.

I'm a handyman & DIY guy.

So, I wonder whether some of you have found some good sites. I'm less concerned with household aspects (like containers, or sewing, or making interesting furniture) and more concerned with repurposing things like equipment, tools, building materials, and stuff like that.

I've done a number of searches and turned up thousands of hits - but not much satisfaction! For instance, art from repurposed things is all very fine... _but I'm not looking for art_.

Maybe I should mention that I posted a question like this on General Chat, and was grateful when I got a few useful replies. But not that many people seemed to connect with the thread.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am not aware of websites but I have been on farms for the last 10 yrs that have kept EVERYTHING. Neccessity being the mother of invention there were countless times that things got taken care of using what was at hand in a creative way to get the job done.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

have you ever looked at the website instructables.com?


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Vickie44 said:


> I am not aware of websites but I have been on farms for the last 10 yrs that have kept EVERYTHING. Neccessity being the mother of invention there were countless times that things got taken care of using what was at hand in a creative way to get the job done.


I believe it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have a story about my great grandfather. He kept everything in a room in their away from everywhere in MS farmhouse. According to my Uncle, when he was a boy his Grandma (my great granny) decide to clean out the room while Grandpa had gone to town for some reason. 

She got uncle to hitch up the mule to the wagon, and they loaded it down and took it all over the ridge to a dumping spot.

Grandpa got home, and the hinge on the gate was broken. He remembered there was a leather shoe with a tongue in "the room". So he went to get it - and found the room empty. Aparently there were some fireworks between Grandpa and Grandma. 

The mule was hitched to the wagon, Grandpa and Uncle went to the dumping spot, got all the stuff and put it back in the room.

Grandpa had all that stuff, so when he needed the tongue of a leather shoe to fix a gate hinge, it was there - and so were many other fixes.

Angie


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

acde said:


> have you ever looked at the website instructables.com?


Hey, acde... that one is definitely in the right direction!

I could see a lot more good stuff being posted on there if times do get tougher. There is interesting stuff in there (e.g., in the Outside section) if you go deeply into the archived pages.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

That be a Hinge Angie,but we can even repurpose words,in S&P. 

My Dh saves all kinds of things,you should see some of the stuff he drags home and makes things out of. I've been begging him to teach me to weld-but tween us,he's probably in fear for his prizes layen arround here.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a few that I've found, up to this point:

I found this one, below, that has some interesting ideas... found it 
while searching the Web looking for good repurposing & upcycling sites: 
http://inhabitat.com/index.php?s=upcycled

Here's an interesting page about the re-purposing of containers to make shelter:
http://inhabitat.com/stacked-shippi...alaysia/malaysian-container-home-10/?extend=1

And someone told me about this interesting one:
http://farmshow.com/


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

A HomesteadingToday member named Hent was kind enough to send me a personal message mentioning some useful resources. He also asked that if I found useful sites, during my search, would I post them on this thread. So here is one:
http://gordsgarage.wordpress.com/2010/11/01/bent-outta-shape/

This guy Gord who puts up the above site is a very practical, able tinkerer. The item on the opening page of his site is a home-built metal bender, made from scrap steel, some common bearings, and a hydraulic bottle jack, etc.


By the way, what Hent told me about in his message was the Back Woods Home site, with a lot of DIY articles:
http://www.backwoodshome.com/article_index.html

He also told me about the Mother Earth News DIY archives & DVDs. So, *thanks*, again, to Hent. :thumb:


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Joel_BC, thank you for posting the links. The Inhabitat, while @ times out there in respect to concepts it has never the less given me food for thought. 

Are you familiar with http://makezine.com/ ? It's not a homesteading site per say but is a cross between technology meets MacGyver if he was a computer geek. There are allot of good ideas that can be utilized by people like us. 
Here's an example - DIY $30 Micro Forge, make your own nails & other small iron parts. I'm thinking that this would be a good option for a BOL.

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Your Great Grandad and I have some common problems - My DW stuff is VALUBLE. My stuff - not so much. I check the trash EVERY DAY. When she starts cleaning I lose lots of stuff. I think I need to booby trap the shop door - sometimes she starts cleaning out there. One of these days she will get a letter from my lawyer.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Pelenaka said:


> Joel_BC, thank you for posting the links. The Inhabitat, while @ times out there in respect to concepts it has never the less given me food for thought.
> 
> Are you familiar with http://makezine.com/ ? It's not a homesteading site per say but is a cross between technology meets MacGyver if he was a computer geek. There are allot of good ideas that can be utilized by people like us.


Thanks for that. You know, I'd lost track of Makezine... checked it out six or seven years ago, but there wasn't much of substance on there yet. Now there's a lot of depth to it, I can tell. I'm interested to find the designs that are good for a homestead - so there's a lot to sift through.

Everything with a practical application is good food for thought, yeah.



Pelenaka said:


> Here's an example - DIY $30 Micro Forge, make your own nails & other small iron parts. I'm thinking that this would be a good option for a BOL.


That's a great little rig. 

Y'know, one of these days (especially if times get tougher and more pragmatic), someone's going to start a site that'll hit the bullseye for guys like us who live in the country and have practical imagination. And saws, drill presses, wrenches, welders, grinders, and spare motors and steel lying around.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's an interesting cheap home-shop milling machine set up, made from relatively inexpensive pieces.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YQr-jDIFDE&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/ame]

Old routers are often to be found unused in guys' shops, or secondhand or pawn shops. The Harbor Freight vise isn't terribly expensive. Old frying pans and lengths of 4x4 are common enough, right?

This video is off in the direction of what I'm interested in and have asked about in my OP.

About a year ago, I found some nifty ideas related to food-garden soil preparation on Youtube. I filed to bookmark the exact Youtube URLs, so now I'm scrtching my head trying to figure out how to _re_-find them.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Joel_BC said:


> And someone told me about this interesting one:
> http://farmshow.com/


Farm Show has given me so many ideas, quite a few I've actually used.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

I love this topic - could we start a thread of simple re-purposing ideas? I'd be happy to help consolidate the info into an ongoing list.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I use wheel weights for casting fishing jigs, sinkers, bullets, etc. Often now you find steel wheel weights in with the lead ones. Here is an 'S' hook and a pot hook for cooking over a fire I forged from steel wheel weights.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/junkyard_projects/

just what it says. But not really a website per say.

You tube has tons of videos also. I've learned some interesting stuff from there.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

that Farmshow DVD is a steal, I looked at a issue dont know if it was a special one or not but 10 bucks was the price.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Ohio Rusty said:


> I use wheel weights for casting fishing jigs, sinkers, bullets, etc. Often now you find steel wheel weights in with the lead ones. Here is an 'S' hook and a pot hook for cooking over a fire I forged from steel wheel weights.
> Ohio Rusty


Thanks for posting your info, Rusty. The S hooks look nice. You said "forge"... am I to take that literally? Did you use an actual _forge_ to heat the weights? I guess, with steel at that scale, you could use something like an oxy-acetylene rosebud to heat the weights enough to beat them into shape.

Also, the coloration in your picture: Is that just a reddish/coppery tone given to the picture overall? (curious)


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

||Downhome|| said:


> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/junkyard_projects/
> just what it says. But not really a website per say.


Thanks for posting that. I took a quick look. Seemed to be a lot of verbal bantering. If I'm missing something more that the site has to offer - like real practical, illustrated, _useful_ projects - please let me know and I'll look further into it.



OnlyMe said:


> I love this topic - could we start a thread of simple re-purposing ideas? I'd be happy to help consolidate the info into an ongoing list.


Given the fact that I've tried (on two other HomesteadingToday forums) to get repurposing discussions going, I figure we should *go* with the momentum we now have in this thread. Let's just post more stuff on this thread... people are finally doing it! :happy:


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

When it comes to finding information, I've found it to be easier to make hard copies, take notes or drawings of my own and filed in a three ring notebook. I love old how to books on handy farm items, & Farm Show is one of our favorite publications. My Father-in-law had several articles in there for the things he re-purposed in his lifetime. One being taking 2 old underground gas tanks and welding them together to make a huge quonset hut to park his tractor and one ton round baler in. Worked on this all winter one year. 
While I do have things book marked on my computer, I'm not dependent on it if the power goes out. Likewise, because I have many hand tools and the knowledge and skill to use them, I'm not dependent on my power tools, should I lose the convenience of power.
Many people are advocating the conversion to having their books on a nook or kindle. While that may seem ideal, less paper, less heavy books to store, etc., here too I can see problems. At least if I have books, an EMP won't keep me from turning the pages, the knowledge is there, and in re-purposing an item, (much as I would be loathe to do it) if I had to I could use books (at least the ones I see as useless fluff) to feed my furnace, turn into compost or t.p.
Re-purposing happens a lot here at my home, for sewing I often look for clothing to use as fabric and also re-use the notions such as the zipper, elastic or buttons. 
I've turned old farrowing sow crates into fencing for my garden and for plants to climb on like the grapes and red raspberries. We've been working on making old trampoline frames into a garden hoop house and sheer curtains into cloche covers.
Old weed mowers have been made useful as a pushcart for hauling things. Dh & his Dad made a trailer out of the bed of an old pickup truck. Although used primarily on the farm, it was licensed for use on the road.
In order to be a successful re-purposer I believe one needs the knowledge and tools; either hand or power. I also believe that the many things my dh & his Dad were successful in making were due in part to the "resource" pile out behind the corncrib. Manys the time they were able to make or repair something because of what "junk" had been tossed on the pile--like the picker fingers used on the corn head to pick up stalks of downed corn to get the harvest out. They used metal pipes and used the motor off the troybuilt tiller to run the thing.
As a rule, we as a family tend to be as self reliant as we can but networking within a group of friends is also very important. If we are asked, we give as much help as we can.
Anyway--not sure if this is the kind of idea/thing you were wanting. This is how I interpreted your question.
God bless,
jd


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

jd4020 said:


> When it comes to finding information, I've found it to be easier to make hard copies, take notes or drawings of my own and filed in a three ring notebook. I love old how to books on handy farm items, & Farm Show is one of our favorite publications. My Father-in-law had several articles in there for the things he re-purposed in his lifetime. One being taking 2 old underground gas tanks and welding them together to make a huge quonset hut to park his tractor and one ton round baler in. Worked on this all winter one year.
> While I do have things book marked on my computer, I'm not dependent on it if the power goes out. Likewise, because I have many hand tools and the knowledge and skill to use them, I'm not dependent on my power tools, should I lose the convenience of power.
> Many people are advocating the conversion to having their books on a nook or kindle. While that may seem ideal, less paper, less heavy books to store, etc., here too I can see problems. At least if I have books, an EMP won't keep me from turning the pages, the knowledge is there, and in re-purposing an item, (much as I would be loathe to do it) if I had to I could use books (at least the ones I see as useless fluff) to feed my furnace, turn into compost or t.p.


You make a lot of good points. I, too, print things out in hardcopy. Also, with some ideas, you only have to see them illustrated (online, or in a book or magazine) in order to understand the main idea and some details - and then you keep that in your memory. That's why I want to find more ideas and projects online. I can bookmark them, but I can also remember a lot of useful stuff.

Just how vulnerable the electrical-power system is varies, geographically. I live in a region that is very remote, by comparison with much of the North American reality. However, we have our own power dams on the Columbia River and its tributaries, so our power is generally pretty secure. Trees sometimes fall on power lines, or a truck can take out a pole when it drives off the highway, or a landslide can disable power for three or four days. But that's pretty well it. Consequently, I worry less about that than some people here on this forum do. Of course, the unprecidented and little-expected _could_ occur. So we've got arms, backs, hands, and brains - plus a lot of hand tools and non-power equipment. Got some good-willed cooperative neighbors, too.

So, anyhow, for now _keep posting the web sites, please_.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

It's cliche but a picture is worth a thousand words. For ideas around the home, Pinterest has some great ideas from as simple as using coffee filters to line pots to prevent soil from coming out to using a golf tee to fill in a stripped hole in wood so a new screw can be put in. It's www.pinterest.com ~ warning - can be addictive LOL.


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

survivalistboards.com has an interesting diy


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes JoelBC .. they are 'forged' as in heated to a bright red/orange and reshaped on an anvil. You can heat about any metal to a red/orange using wood, gas or a BBQ grill with briquettes. 

The coloration of the picture is coming from the ugly orange countertop I took the picture on and the color of the light from the overhead lamp. Someday ...I'll replace that 1960's countertop and my 1950's metal cabinets with something much more pleasurable ......

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

beachcomber said:


> survivalistboards.com has an interesting diy


Any projects, in particular, there that you recall?

Whet our appetite, beachcomber. :grin:


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

@joel-search [email protected] Northwind, my bug out boat. by txriverrat in the diy section.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

beachcomber said:


> @joel-search [email protected] Northwind, my bug out boat. by txriverrat in the diy section.


Yeah, that is a great - simple & elegant - boat. Really easy construction... basic materials... very cool!


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

And, of course, there's this guy. He takes the cake!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/622508883/global-village-construction-set
some good, quick introductory vids

and, if you want want more depth on what Marcin Jakubowski is involved with...
http://opensourceecology.org/

Obvious technical competency and pretty radical DIY.

And I was amazed... our national radio/TV broadcaster, CBC, ran a 10-minute radio item on Marcin Jakubowski and his open-source machinery projects yesterday afternoon. (By the way, "Marcin" is pronouned like marchin' - as in _marchin' soldiers_.) Partly, I was surprised about the radio item considering we're up in Canada, and Jakubowsky is down in Missouri. I'd come across this guy's work about two years ago while surfing the web, just following a trail based on my personal interests. It was great yesterday to hear this program that included some bits of interview with him.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

This site has good text and pics of the construction of a rocket mass heater from a repurposed water-heater tank:

http://streetjesus.blogspot.com/2010/12/rocket-mass-heater-project.html


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Only thing I throw away, is clay based papers (slick magazines) rusty tin cans, broken glass (except the rare blue glass... {rare to me}). Rottables go in or on the ground. Steel stays here forever, sometimes getting repurposed over and over again. I have friends and relatives who've de-junked their places, sending all their scrap to the yard, pocketing enough money for a half dozen cases of beer... and now they have no scrap. Got everything from pencil sized steel rods, square tubing, pipe up to 18", and sheets of plate steel. And numerous old tractor implements beyond repair.

Over the weekend, I needed something to use on the back of the tractor to more efficiently haul logs out of the woods. First thought was to build a 3point frame, and mount numerous hooks, and room for a winch. Looked in my 'piles' and found an old 14' wide dirt rake, that I've had for 20 years and never used... took it out, cut off the extensions, replace the oversize 'pins', and voila, just what I needed, all for just a few bucks of compressed oxygen and propane.

At this moment in time, I couldn't justify buying what I need, or even the materials to build it from 'scratch'. That piece of iron woulda brought maybe 10 bucks back when... now it's saved me several hundred bucks.

I pick up steel, anytime I find it. I hate with a passion having to cut a piece of short steel off a long piece... when there are short pieces to be had.

Growing up, both my grandparents were my re-purposing web sites.... remember be soooo frustrated at times... why not just go to town and get the fifty cent part, instead of wrasslin with a fix for half a day... both of them told me, growing up, going to town was a whole day affair and you either fixed it or did without. Both of them kept 'junk' around, as well as barrels and buckets of effluvia... they'd go out and pick out a part, polish it, and use it...`


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Good story about your log-hauling hitching rack, Texican.



texican said:


> Steel stays here forever, sometimes getting repurposed over and over again. I have friends and relatives who've de-junked their places, sending all their scrap to the yard, pocketing enough money for a half dozen cases of beer... and now they have no scrap. Got everything from pencil sized steel rods, square tubing, pipe up to 18", and sheets of plate steel. And numerous old tractor implements beyond repair.
> 
> At this moment in time, I couldn't justify buying what I need, or even the materials to build it from 'scratch'. That piece of iron woulda brought maybe 10 bucks back when... now it's saved me several hundred bucks.
> 
> I pick up steel, anytime I find it. I hate with a passion having to cut a piece of short steel off a long piece... when there are short pieces to be had.


Private scrap yards are an hour's drive away. I live 15-minute drive from our local public dump. It used to be there was all kinds of scrap steel (and some aluminum and brass) to be had there for free, and you could pick through the piles. About five years ago they re-organized. Household waste goes into a very modern compacter, everything else now goes into designated bins and is shipped away on a frequent basis. The bins are deep _and_ hazardous to venture into, and besides you're prohibited from doing that. From what I know, both insurance considerations and bulldozing costs were the reasons behind the new system.

So I believe a lot of locals will regret ridding themselves of most or all of their metal scrap. :sob: Times are changing.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

My HomesteadingToday-member buddy Hent sent me a personal message and asked that if I found useful sites would I continue to post them on this thread. 

So here is another really useful site, Engineering for Change:
https://www.engineeringforchange.org/news/search.action?query=category:/general&sort=date&page=3

Here's one particularly interesting page from the above site, and it illustrates four DIY shop machines from repurposed or spare parts:
https://www.engineeringforchange.or..._tools_you_can_build_from_recycled_parts.html
Scroll down about halfway, and on the righthand side of the page you'll see links for the plans for these machines.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Often times, the developing world seems much more ingenious at repurposing and DIY design than we are in North America. These sites are fun and amazing to scroll through! Inspirational... and full of ideas.

This is a section on vehicles, from KK "Street Use"... wow!
http://www.kk.org/streetuse/archives/vehicles/

This is the KK "Street Use" section on "rapid prototyping":
http://www.kk.org/streetuse/archives/rapid_prototyping/

By the way, thanks everybody for posting onto this thread.

And my apologies to Henk... I think I misspelled your name on this thread a couple times. I type too fast sometimes, I guess.


----------



## henk (Jun 20, 2003)

no worries, you can always edit a post to fix it 

Have to say kinda forgot about the scrap to usefulness post.
building wise this might interest you:
http://www.richsoil.com/rocket-stove-mass-heater.jsp

Ill try to remember to post finds here


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

We have lived on our farm almost 27 years now and just about everything we have to work with came from other folks throw aways! The horse drawn machienery was rescued from the dump or old fields and Bill rebuilt it. The horse harnesses were cut down from old discarded ones and made to fit the work pony. Bill built carts from salvaged wood.He saves everything from old nails to pieces of iron.We scrounged the sea shore for old buckets and for planks to use in the garden beds. He even made wooden hay forks.

I have a room in the house for storing things that might be useful and he has storage room in a building outside. Even our hot house was built with re-cycled windows and materials. The point is everything is good for something and we only throw away what can't possibly be used for nothing. We never had much money and as the saying goes; "Necessity is the mother of invention."
Other folks may think it is all junk but when we need something we know where to look for it!


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Two Youtube vids...

Here's a video about making a forge from junkyard parts (a main component being a truck brake drum):
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBdr1Nh8K98&feature=related]Home-made tools..cont. A super cheap way to start blacksmith - YouTube[/ame]

Well explained.


This is a slightly more elaborate version - also from junk parts:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqqbvRTvWbk&NR=1&feature=endscreen]Make an Easy Blacksmith Forge - YouTube[/ame]

Still illustrations with commentary at first, in-motion video toward the end.


----------



## ajulian (Mar 9, 2012)

We've done little things out of necessity when we lost power and were unprepared because we had just moved and not unpacked (we were remodelling). Anyhow we made oil lamps from mason jars, olive oil and braided scraps of fabric.
we have also lined an old kitchen cabinet with a waterproof fabric to be as a temp water storage in a short term emergency. It works great as a garden bed also.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, imrose and ajulian.

Just thought I'd add this link, too. Improvised technology...

Street Use: Improvised Technology

If you scroll down about 25% on the page, there are several versions of a bicycle-powered lawnmower (adapted from a bike and a push-type mower). Useful, and fun to look at.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

A very useful shop repurposing idea. Re-use of a wok, filled with shot.









This is used for the positioning of parts to be welded. The author of the idea tack welds the parts in the wok filled with shot. (Later he arc welds the pieces for strength - but not in the wok, since the piece would arc with the shot.) He's using "peening shot" - a variety of shot used for metal surface treatment. I guess it's because this shot is the right size, and he was able to get 50 lbs of it cheap.

Here's the very brief story:
WOK
If you click on the link, the story comes up, and then you can click on the picture and get a larger version than shown in my post here.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a cute idea... a useful idea. It's a waterwheel/pump made from spare & repurposed parts like garden hose, an old wire spool (used as the spoke hub surrounding the hub bearing or sleeve), and other bits.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWAfnqH1w2g&feature=g-vrec]waterwheel pump refurb - YouTube[/ame]

Simple concept. Sited in a little creek, it turns by current and picks up water - which is then pumped out (at fairly low, but still useful, pressure). Can be used to fill and refresh a pond, or could be routed through a system of shallow ditches to carry water through a garden.

What's nice is that the pumping action does not depend on an electrical or fuel-powered pump of any kind, hence is not vulnerable to power outages or fuel price hikes.

This vid, by the same man, shows the pump in use after a year:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbklIccv2CI&feature=channel&list=UL]WATERWHEEL PUMP - YouTube[/ame]

This fellow made one using a larger-diameter hose and a plastic fitting that serves as an intake funnel. At one point in this vid, the _hub_ is given a close-up. I'm still not sure what kind of casing that is at the hub. Obviously, it allows the support of the wheel axle, and it has a chamber that serves to transfer water from the wheel portion into the static on-land hose system.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN9iLNHGOYI&NR=1&feature=endscreen]Water wheel pump - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

How to Make a Brick Rocket Stove for $6.08 - YouTube
I find lots of "how to" stuff on youtube. I guess you'd need to "search" for something specific, rather than random "how to." I thought this looked like an easy fun project the kids could do, making a brick "rocket stove."


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

7thswan said:


> That be a Hinge Angie,but we can even repurpose words,in S&P.
> 
> My Dh saves all kinds of things,you should see some of the stuff he drags home and makes things out of. I've been begging him to teach me to weld-but tween us,he's probably in fear for his prizes layen arround here.


I plan to take a welding class some day. It sounds like fun! Hubby took one and enjoyed it.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

backwoods said:


> How to Make a Brick Rocket Stove for $6.08 - YouTube
> I find lots of "how to" stuff on youtube. I guess you'd need to "search" for something specific, rather than random "how to." I thought this looked like an easy fun project the kids could do, making a brick "rocket stove."


I agee about lot's of "how to" stuff on Youtube. This is a really interesting 28-minute Youtube video about a guy in Oregon who has adapted existing equipment to be driven by stationary-bike type energy sources. "Pedal-power" stuff. A blender driven by pedal power. A water pump similarly driven. Also, a grain mill. And an electric generator driven by pedal. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzqJS_EJV94&feature=g-all-u]Human Powered Machines - Can Pedals Power the World? - YouTube[/ame]

He's repurposed an electric motor to be an electric generator. He's also repurposed a variety of parts from other machinery to work as a variety of needed components.
http://www.sufficientself.com/forum/uploads/4407_pedal_power_vid.jpg

Great examples and a very good introduction to the realm of home designed/fabricated pedal power.

They point out that it's not hard to power a laptop computer with the generator set-up, and the generator is shown actually driving an angle grinder... I was impressed by that.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Up in post #3, acde recommended a site called Instructables. This is an interesting DIY/repurposing idea from that site.










Here's the step-by-step explanation, with pictures:
Quick made hand cranked compost shredder

Probably it'd be pretty slow, but I bet it would work (with stuff up to a certain diameter... seems like it would work with corn stalks, for instance). 

I can't figure at the moment where I'd get a large-diameter drill bit like the one used in this design. Maybe a Kijiji ad would bring more of a response than I tend to imagine.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

I promised some people I'd update this as I came across more info.

Here's a site that is interesting, and more is being added to it as time goes on. Based in England, if I'm not mistaken. The articles, designs, and demo projects can get a bit extreme - because their philosophy hinges on the idea that petroleum is going to get very expensive and virtually unavailable, _and without a viable replacement_ (which I question). Still, useful for the design principles discussed:
http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2012/12/how-to-make-everything-ourselves-open-modular-hardware.html
Low-Tech Magazine


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll be the first to admit it's tricky to find repurposing vids on Youtube. As with many other internet sites, the posts you _do_ find on this topic are often decorative or artsy, not very substantial

Here's a guy who likes to post how-to Youtube vids, and does a good job with them.








The guy's name is Steve Ramsay, and this is a pallet-wood potting bench he designed and built. You can do a lot with pallets, or the wood in them. 

Ramsay's a clever guy, though not stuck at all on the idea of working just with pallets. In the vid I'm giving the link for he shows, in detail, how to build a useful gardener's potting bench. He's got a Youtube channel under his name, and I can recommend it. He built and outfitted the bench nearly for free, and calls it "a limited tool project" - that is, you need only a small number of common hand (power & non-powered) tools to do it.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvHjDyPNKhk[/ame]

There are a lot of illustrations online about making things out of pallets, usually brief mentions plus pics. They're good as far as they go. But a lot of people will appreciate it because it's carefully explained - step-by-step.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I find the simpler I live the easier it is to maintain what I do have. Most of my stuff is old but simply made. Heavy duty stuff. I have 3 old books published during the depression on how to make things. Simple everyday utilitarian things, from fences to farm equipment made from old model T and A cars. I keep way too much "stuff", all the rafters are still full of another mans junk but treasure to me. I grew up poor so learned to weld, blacksmith, carpentry, nearly everything needed to live independently....James


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

jwal10 said:


> I find the simpler I live the easier it is to maintain what I do have. Most of my stuff is old but simply made. Heavy duty stuff. I have 3 old books published during the depression on how to make things. Simple everyday utilitarian things, from fences to farm equipment made from old model T and A cars. I keep way too much "stuff", all the rafters are still full of another mans junk but treasure to me. I grew up poor so learned to weld, blacksmith, carpentry, nearly everything needed to live independently....James


Well, you gripped up and learned to do things! That's great, James. The skills you named are valuable, no question.

Thanks for posting on this thread.

I think _you_ should be making videos, James. People need ideas, and often need to see guys with know-how _doing_ what they know how to do. A knowledgeable guy's deas can stimulate each of us to come up with more ideas. That's why I've been identifying these info sources on the internet - web sites, videos, etc.


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

someone posted a link weeks ago, but heres a fun one

http://fivegallonideas.com/


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

This "******* Milling Machine" is one of the most interesting, cleverest "repurposings" I can think of. LOL

The guy has worked out the coordinated use of a couple of common shop power tools (a drill press, and a circular sanding wheel) because he had no machinist's lathe or milling machine in his shop. Necessarily, both machines are turning at once.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa398lTv-ug[/ame]

The alignment of the two tools in relation to the workpiece would be pretty tricky! The end result could be reasonably good, though obviously not as precise as if he'd had access to the conventional (but _expensive_) equipment. 

Talk about repurposing and "making do"...! :clap:


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

look up multi machine ...
I'm ******* born and bred.
Today I re engineered the tiller with parts from it, OK flipped the handle cause I had to re-weld the handle, but also the way it sat originally was way off because I had to through taller wheels on.... still a couple improvements to be made but all in all works much better in several regards.
To some what the point of the thread is , is a way of life. 
Repurpose , reuse, recycle.

that site I tossed you and you could not see the value, needs to be watched and you do you home work from there... not all dogs get bones. let alone fed.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

||Downhome|| said:


> look up multi machine ...
> I'm ******* born and bred.
> Today I re engineered the tiller with parts from it, OK flipped the handle cause I had to re-weld the handle, but also the way it sat originally was way off because I had to through taller wheels on.... still a couple improvements to be made but all in all works much better in several regards.
> To some what the point of the thread is , is a way of life.
> ...


Did you take any pics of your re-work of the tiller?

You're correct about the point of this thread being a way of life. Just as I think prepping is.

Hope you didn't think I meant to belittle that site you mentioned out-of-hand. I've found it hard to search. I figured if I'd been on it already for a year or two, I'd know where some valuable stuff is (along that lengthy string of posts). Maybe I've been too lazy... I should prolly pay more attention to it.

By the way, I'm a member of another website that got started by a big enthusiast for the Multimachine. Site is called ToolFools Talk:
http://www.toolfools.com/forum/index.php


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

How do you plan to weld without supplies. I am very new at this. Have you stocked up on the "welding" gasses. My neighbor is always complaining because he can't get the money together to buy "welding gases". I know oxygen is one.:help:


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

BlueRose said:


> How do you plan to weld without supplies. I am very new at this. Have you stocked up on the "welding" gasses. My neighbor is always complaining because he can't get the money together to buy "welding gases". I know oxygen is one.:help:


Any discussions about "prepping" have to establish what the expectations are. As I said in my OP (first post on this thread), "I'm thinking of an economic WTSHTF scenario, not TEOTWAWKI. But something between a deep and lengthy economic recession and an actual economic depression seems pretty likely." The economies of most of the world have been suffering, starting in 2007.

I'm not talking about upheaval and chaos, or on 'end of civilization' scenarios - though none of us can completely rule those possibilities out. In an economic depression, employment and money become more generally scarce. In the 1930s, welding rods, welding gases, arc welders, etc did not disappear. Having skills and tools to be more self-reliant and self-supporting can be a huge help. So can design concepts and an understanding of ways & means for building or remaking things. _Maybe most important: in my neighborhood, people have developed the habit of figuring out how to pool resources and energies to try to create the best outcomes._


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Joel BC Thank you. This what I am trying to do. I want to be able to store about 2 weeks of food and water. More as I get better at canning and learning to butcher. I remember watching great grand parents just don't remember how exactly to do it. Trying to put together stuff I find 'laying' around the neighbor hood. So far I have figured out how to use old wire to make fences. Old tubs to worm beds (just started it last Friday) don't know it it will work. Old lumber for high raise garden beds.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Okay, I've been asking here for recommendations for good forum-type web sites for mechanical tinkerers - backyard, home-shop tinkerers. Thought I'd mention a fairly new site. It's getting getting going nicely, and it's intent and concept fits in with the topic I asked about. It's called ToolFools Talk
http://www.toolfools.com/forum/index.php

Scope of topics includes machine/power tools, hand tools, homemade tools (& devices or machines), outdoor tools/equipment, re-purposed equipment/components, etc. Check it out, if you like this sort of thing. And join if you like posting your stories, pictures, and so forth.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

BlueRose said:


> How do you plan to weld without supplies. I am very new at this. Have you stocked up on the "welding" gasses. My neighbor is always complaining because he can't get the money together to buy "welding gases". I know oxygen is one.:help:


You can weld with a forge and a hammer. Heat metal until very hot and hammer the 2 pieces together. Also an arc welder only needs rod, some old welders had 2 carbon tips that made heat and baling wire worked to weld with. I had an old Forney welder that did this. Have you ever arc welded with a coat hanger?


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

jwal10 said:


> You can weld with a forge and a hammer. Heat metal until very hot and hammer the 2 pieces together. Also an arc welder only needs rod, some old welders had 2 carbon tips that made heat and baling wire worked to weld with. I had an old Forney welder that did this. Have you ever arc welded with a coat hanger?


Hi, jwal10. I know you were responding to BlueRose. But I've used coat hanger for welding rod - but it was with oxy-acetlylene, not arc. It can work okay for mild-steel welding.

There's a sort of plasticky coating on recently made wire coat hangers, so I use propane or something to heat and melt this off, then a quick scrub with coarse steel wool. That gets enough of that coating off. If I can help it, I don't like any contamination in my welding puddle.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Good thread. I'm late to the party, I see.

The ugliest thing you build from scrap will work better for you, and be more attractive to you, than ANYTHING you went to Walmart or Home Depot to buy.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

As far as welding, I think I have heard tat propane can be useful. Certainly not as hot os Oxy Acetyl., but pretty decent, Can probably braze with it.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Shop at home first has always been our motto...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Rivets are an old way of repair. Drill holes and insert a plug cut long and peen until tight. Heat helps with bigger "rivets"....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I can build or rebuild anything "I" need. I live simple and am a 1 man show. Not to say I do everything, my DW works hard too. We just do our thing the same as if 1 person was doing it. It is just easier with 2. I used to have a 1 "horse" farm, meaning the equipment was 1 horse size, the horse was a helper. I could do without the horse so I have. It keeps things simple, lightweight and cost effective. I update every so often to what is easy to come by (what everyone else is throwing away at the time) makes parts easy to come by. Some of the old stuff never wears out. My old shovel just gets a new edge added from time to time, plow and cultivator shares wear down, not out. I don't work off the property any more, I work in. I do some things for cash but they come to me....James


----------

